# Feel ready to give up the fight



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

My wife and I had a talk tonight about the future and living arrangements. She initially said that if I truly loved her, I would move out into temporary accomodation and give her space. I thought there may have been a chance of working things out. She then told me the marriage is dead and she has no love respect or trust left and wishes she had ended it years ago. Everything she is saying is hurtful and negative. She was prescribed anti depressants today and has been having panic attacks. She seems so distant now I hardly recognise her. I feel like she just wants me out as quickly as possible with no intention of working on the marriage. She told me that she only stayed with me out of guilt and felt sorry for me.....Not sure how I can turn this around anytime soon. Any guidance?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I hate it, but I'd move on. I know it's easier said than done. Your marriage is over. She's telling you the truth. She may tell you little things here and there that give you hope. Don't think there is. You have got to accept and move on. I know you don't believe it, but you will get through this and you will find happiness again, particularly if you do some self- improvement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

If your wife wants space, she should be the one to move to temporary accommodations. The harder this will be for her, the more likely she will be to work on the marriage. Have you tried marriage counseling? Any kids?


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Dont move from your house. If she wants space then let her go out.

If I remember corectly your wife asked you to sign over your house. DONT DO IT.

You cant force her to love you or respect you.

She even told you she never loved you and stayed with you out og guilt and because she felt sorry for you.

I dont know what more you want to hear my friend,but my personal advice is to move on.

Talk with your lawyer and see your rights.


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am seeing a lawyer today. My wife told me that she was going to file for divorce when we had agreed to separate instead. I don't know what to believe. She can't move out at the moment because the kids go to school nearby and the rent is too high in our area. I don't want to cause any further upset as I can see her health is suffering but am worried about moving out under these circumstances. I can't believe she has only been with me out if guilt either. We have been happy although now even the kids can see things are bad. I'm lost and confused.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't move out. Take your lawyer's advice and follow it to the letter.

When you are able to accept your marriage is over, you will begin to heal. It's not easy. Don't wallow in self pity. Whatever happened, you have to put it in the past. Don't let yourself keep rehashing what you did and what you should've done. You can't change the past. You CAN take charge of your future. Work to improve yourself and you will find happiness if you work toward it. If you just sit around and let yourself go, you will suffer.
If you're going through hell-- don't stop.... Winston Churchill...
That was good advice I received, passing it to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

On the TV show Divorce Court. The judge always tells one of the spouses that if they just tell you one time that they do not love you or they don't want to be married anymore, you should leave. It is not going to work out. Based on 50 years of relationship and marriage experience, I have to agree with her. Trying to make it work only prolongs the agony and can make things even worst. It is not easy to walk away from a marriage to someone you love but some day in the future when you are with a woman who loves you very much and your kids are running around the house while you smile and remember what made it all possible; leaving a woman who stopped loving you.

My ex fiancee stopped loving me after 5 years and 6 months before the wedding. She called me 45 years later to apologize. She has mental issues that ruined the lives of two men and it turns out she married a woman and is now happy. The second girlfriend who also had mental issues, ended up as a crack *****, really. Then she got clean and became a stripper. She married a man 22 years older than her that she met at the place where she worked. She emailed me to tell me how her life turned out and to let me know that she is trying to get her daughter off of crack. I changed my email address.

I am now married over 40 years to a woman I adore. We have had a great life together and still love each other as we did when we first met. I look back on my life in my old age and am so thankful that I walked away from those two women. My life could have been terrible if I had not. As Kenny Rogers says, you have to know when to hold them and know when to fold them.


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

She has sent me links to songs on youtube that express how she is feeling about our marriage. Its killing me. How can I cope with this? The thought of loosing everything and my beautiful wife is terrifying! She looks so sad and I just want to fix everything!


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Andy101 said:


> She has sent me links to songs on youtube that express how she is feeling about our marriage. Its killing me. How can I cope with this? The thought of loosing everything and my beautiful wife is terrifying! She looks so sad and I just want to fix everything!


Block her. set up rules in your mailbox to permanently delete them before you even get to see them.

Dealing with such stuff just serves to hurt yourself ! (it won't heal if you keep picking at it !)


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

You need to file for Divorce my friend. Dont wait for your wife. She already told you enough.

If you respect yourself just a little bit you should do it.

She said to you over and over again she does not love you,never has. She stayed with you out of guilt. Come on man you are smarter then this.

Do a favor for yourself and your wife,move on.


PS. DONT MOVE OUT and DONT SIGN YOUR HOUSE TO YOUR WIFE.

You can split it 50-50 or anything is better then nothing.

Stay strong.


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

The ugly face of divorce showed its face last night. I am repeating my other thread here but feel so alone with what is happening. The petition will be sent to me in the next week. Her friends are inflaming the situation with gossip. My wife id desperate to get me out of the house and is threatening court orders and trying to force a sale of our home. My lawyer has said she cannot do this and has to stop bullying me. My w is rallying all her support from family and friends and I have very little back up as I moved away to be with her so lost many friends. What happened to the woman I love? She blames my porn addiction for everything which I do agree on in part. She is very angry and resentful and has reacted so quickly since it all came out about the porn. I feel broken. Can't help looking at photos of our wedding in Nevada and all the happy memories. The girls have become unhealthily attached to their mother and cry everytime she goes out. I feel they arent to interested in me and will not miss me when I'm gone. I would do anything to save the marriage. It feels like there is a fog now that has clouded any positives in our lives. I am going away for work tonight. Back Friday. This forum is my main outlet. I'm very scared of the future. I know I should pull myself together but all this legal talk and threats are so painful to hear. Please give me some ideas....


----------



## unbe (Dec 20, 2013)

Andy101 said:


> The ugly face of divorce showed its face last night. I am repeating my other thread here but feel so alone with what is happening. The petition will be sent to me in the next week. Her friends are inflaming the situation with gossip. My wife id desperate to get me out of the house and is threatening court orders and trying to force a sale of our home. My lawyer has said she cannot do this and has to stop bullying me. My w is rallying all her support from family and friends and I have very little back up as I moved away to be with her so lost many friends. What happened to the woman I love? She blames my porn addiction for everything which I do agree on in part. She is very angry and resentful and has reacted so quickly since it all came out about the porn. I feel broken. Can't help looking at photos of our wedding in Nevada and all the happy memories. The girls have become unhealthily attached to their mother and cry everytime she goes out. I feel they arent to interested in me and will not miss me when I'm gone. I would do anything to save the marriage. It feels like there is a fog now that has clouded any positives in our lives. I am going away for work tonight. Back Friday. This forum is my main outlet. I'm very scared of the future. I know I should pull myself together but all this legal talk and threats are so painful to hear. Please give me some ideas....


Andy,

I am going through a similar situation. You watching porn is not the reason...she is the reason! My guess is the is OM involved and she is just using that as a excuse to justify her actions to herself and her friends.

I'm not sure how old you are but you need to put this behind you, chalk it up as a life lesson, and move forward with the filing. Don't stop, don't look back. No matter what you do right now, she is not coming back. She is not thinking clearly and rationalize will not work. 

File and move forward!!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Educate yourself about divorce laws in your state. Often one spouse begins to "lay down the law" about how this is going to play out. Most of that ends up being wishful thinking, or anger, or spite, or just fear. Knowledge is power.... figure out your rights and responsibilities. Don't listen to whatever she dictates.

It really doesn't matter what she says at this point. She doesn't get to dictate the rules. Do not agree to anything, not even a separation agreement .... without your attorney. If you have to discuss any of it with her, just tell her that the attorneys will work it out. 

You don't have to leave the home. Most likely the only way a judge would MAKE you leave is if you are a danger to your family. Figure out if you can exist in the home sort of separate from her. Is there a den, or a guest room, or a basement or somewhere that you can have your own room? If she is REALLY miserable and wants to tell you about it.....tell her that she can move out, and that you will keep the girls. Once you are divorced you'll have to figure out how to be a single dad anyway. She CAN move...sometimes people think the mom has to stay with the children and in the marital home. But it's your home too...you have a say. 

In the meantime, work on yourself and your relationship with your girls. Exercise, it helps the mind and the body....even if it's going for walks, or riding bikes (or sleds depending on where you are) with the girls. Take the girls out to do some things, especially things that mom pretty much won't do. Go bowling, or to the comic book store or something.... 

Look into DivorceCare in your town. It used to be everywhere, not sure if it still is. It's a divorce support group.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Andy101 said:


> .....She looks so sad and I just want to fix everything!


Fix yourself then. These words are the hallmark words of a co-dependent.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

If you leave with out an agreement from the courts she could nail you with abandonment.

Start doing the 180 and keep your distance a long with some indifference. You need to let her go....just let her go....it might save your marriage.

Ya it's hard but fake it until you make it!


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

Agree with the guy - do NOT move out. It will go against you in court when determining rights. Do the 180 and move on with your life.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> If your wife wants space, she should be the one to move to temporary accommodations. The harder this will be for her,* the more likely she will be to work on the marriage.* Have you tried marriage counseling? Any kids?


*It's a well known fact that when when two spouses physically separate, that "working on the marriage," rarely, if ever occurs!

Much more often than not, what the act of marital separation does is to foremostly convey the sheer impetus to continue to covertly "cheat" on their spouse, greatly under the guise of "out of sight, out of mind," and then they seem to "justifiably" use that as the primary reason to ultimately seek out divorce over reconciliation!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

I totally agree. She wants space from me to get over the marrriage not think about saving it. She is looking for an illusion of happiness without me in her life. The only variables I have here is the huge improvement in my interactions with the kids and that I am about to start a high paying ambituous job where as before she saw my job as unproductive and a piece of cake. I know she needs to respect me again and this is all I have right now. My wife is a very capable buisiness woman and is behaving like the divorce is just another paper excercise. She always ran our marriage like a company and to her credit we never had financial issues. Her emotional side has been burned and she finds it easier to dispose of the marriage that see what the future may be like or allow more time for us both to deal with our issues. I do not intend to move out but how can I pursuade her to work at the marriage?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Have you done any digging on her phone etc?

If there is another man in the picture there can be no work on the marriage.

She wants you out of the house for a reason.

That home is yours too. So stay put. I'd go into the 180 and just deal with the kids.

Tell her to move out if she wants to separate so bad. 

Start standing up for yourself and quit making this all about you.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

There is absolute nothing you can say that will persuade her to change her mind. She doesn't trust you.

What actions can you show her? What efforts have you made to deal with your addiction? Have you had a single therapy session yet? Recovering from addiction, any kind of addiction, takes time and tons of hard work. I am sorry to say until she sees some progress on that front, you give her no reason to suddenly respect you. Her pain is real and deep. She will not remember the good times until the current pain heals.

Is it possible you can rekindle the relationship, sure. But the odds are not in your favor. It is an extremely painful uphill battle. Getting control of your addiction must take priority over efforts to save the marriage, or the marriage is lost.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy101 said:


> I totally agree. She wants space from me to get over the marrriage not think about saving it. She is looking for an illusion of happiness without me in her life. The only variables I have here is the huge improvement in my interactions with the kids and that I am about to start a high paying ambituous job where as before she saw my job as unproductive and a piece of cake. I know she needs to respect me again and this is all I have right now. My wife is a very capable buisiness woman and is behaving like the divorce is just another paper excercise. She always ran our marriage like a company and to her credit we never had financial issues. Her emotional side has been burned and she finds it easier to dispose of the marriage that see what the future may be like or allow more time for us both to deal with our issues. I do not intend to move out but how can I pursuade her to work at the marriage?


*As they say, you can definitely lead a mule to water ~ but once standing at the trough, drinking from it is going to be their very own decision!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have been put on a waiting list for therapy but when I say to her that maybe I should go to a private therapist, she just says it will cost too much money. I am desperate to gain her trust and will do anything. I have improved my career, inproved my relationship with the kids. Told her that I have stopped porn and put filters on our server. I tell her the truth about anything she asks me regarding the addiction. She knows I am remorsful and she knows I do not want to loose her. How can I possibly gain her trust back? Three weeks passed feel like a life time. Time is something I don't have much left.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Andy101 said:


> Time is something I don't have much left.


Actually, Andy, Time is all you have and it's your most important resource. Believe it.

You are completely enmeshed with your wife and have abdicated any power you have left in the relationship to her. Your willingness to "do anything" to save the marriage is making you look weak. 

Weak is not attractive. 

A man with options and abundance, and a life of his own is attractive. You want her to stop what she's doing, work on the marriage and make it all better. You've only just started getting your stuff together and your saga reads like you are making changes just for her to see you are different or that it will be different this time. Indeed it will be, but it needs to be about you changing you for the better - for you - not her.

I disclaim that I am not trying to be a pr!ck. I'm giving you honest feedback that you need to hear. Your wife is not interested in you or the marriage. This hurts you understandably so. Take this whole entire breakup as a wakeup call, Andy. You've been advised many times to let her go. There is great power in doing that, Andy, and it's a great first step in your own salvation. 

I recommend strongly you do the following:

1. take care of you first. If you're drinking/drugging stop. If you need professional help, keep the press on. you cannot succeed in anything when you are impaired - including parenting.
2. Take care of your kids when you have them. This isn't a contest of who they like more. Be present with them and enjoy every moment you have to parent them. DO NOT weaponize them or use them as informants to find out where your wife is or what she is doing. This will do harm to them, and make you appear as a stalker.
3. Detach from your wife. She is already detached from you. This is the first step in letting her go. You cannot save this relationship alone and she is voting with her feet. Watch what she does and not what she says. Actions tell all.
4. Only discuss the care of children with your wife. 
5. Do some semblance of the 180. It's all over the place on these boards. You need to establish strong boundaries in all of your interpersonal relationships - especially with your wife. Restore the proverbial moat around yourself and only let in those you trust. 
6. Read. I recommend "co-dependent no more" by Melanie Beattie as a must read right now.
7. You need to develop yourself. gym, fishing, reading, personal interests, physical fitness, whatever. It's a must.
8. read my quote a the bottom from Churchill. Wise words.


----------



## Grogmiester (Nov 23, 2015)

Andy101 said:


> I am desperate to gain her trust and will do anything.
> 
> *Get a grip and start improving yourself = doing the 180 and don't move out !
> 
> ...


Andy ,,,, you don't know it right now but you are getting some excellent advice. I went through my divorce 20 years ago way before this site existed. 

Had I had gotten the advice you've been given I think my story would have been totally different. I doubt it would have saved my marriage but "I" would have been better able to understand and deal with it. 

I would have expended my energy of fixing what I could fix ,,,,, meaning myself instead of spinning my wheels trying to fix things I had no control over.

START LISTENING and don't look for an easy fix because there isn't one.


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for your words of wisdom guys. You are all right. She is hell bent on this divorce. Not sure whether she knows exactly what she is doing but I cannot change her mind this time. Her guard us firmly up. She doesn't trust me or see anything good in me except the positive changes I have made but they won't soften her heart. 
It's hard. I miss my wife. I'm in a hotel room miles from home. I want to message her to ask if she's ok. Life sucks. I screwed up big time. I will take the advice and read what you have suggested.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I think if she needs space she should be the one who should go find a temporary place to stay. You are trying to make the marriage work you shouldn't get kicked out of the house. If it makes her mad then who cares. Do the 180 and just leave her alone, treat her like a roommate and do your own thing..go out and socialize, get into hobbies and don't bother her. If she really doesn't want the relationship to work then she wouldn't care and will leave eventually. Otherwise, she will get upset and wonder why she isn't getting attention anymore and could change her mind and want things to work out.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Andy I am sorry for you,belive me but you cant force your wife to love you and respect you.

Your porn watching is not your biggest problem,hell it is not even second,third on the list. 

Just go back and play her words again in your head : "she does not love,no respect,stayed with you only because of the guilt and most important she never loved you" . Is this clear to you ?

You CANT FIGHT AGAINST THIS but you can become a better man and better father.

1. stop begging her for marriage
2. dont move out of the house,sell it and split it 50-50 or let her buy you out. Anything is better then you moving out
3. spend your time with daughters. Win their hearths 
4. EXPOSE. You need to do this because your wife is already telling everyone and belive me her words are not good about you
5. when I feel down I go to mountains just to clean my head. You can do this too,maybe bring your daughters with you
6. stop crying in front of her please. Go to garage,park and cry your eyes out but dont let her see you


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well today after a long drive home, I find the divorce papers on the kitchen table. I can't explain the anger and sadness I felt reading them. She has not only accused me of porn addiction but of allowing her to struggle alone with the kids and plenty of lies that she says are how she felt rather than fact. She also had the lawyer gighlight that I need to leave the property by mid february as ut would be detremental to the kids if I stay there?? My relationship has never been better with them. I felt very hurt reading this as its my house too! I told her that if she wants me to fall out of love with her shes doing a great job! We are at least now talking again and she respects me for dealing with my issues and knows I will be a great dad to the girls. The divorce is happening and she says she fell out of live with me when I was having issues connecting with our eldest daughter 6 months ago. We are now doing great. The porn was just an added nail in the coffin. I still hope for the future but feel that the papers took some of my love for her away from me. I am almost ready to move on in a strange way. I don't want to and would love to save this family but I'm in a strange state of mind right now where I think letting go is the only option. Any advice? Should I let go?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

She probably feels that living in a hostile environment is detrimental to the children and as long as she is living with you unwillingly, the environment will be hostile.

As far as assets, who is entitled to what, and who lives where, what is truth and what is lie, that's a matter for the judge to decide.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> She has not only accused me of porn addiction but of allowing her to struggle alone with the kids and plenty of lies that she says are how she felt rather than fact. She also had the lawyer gighlight that I need to leave the property by mid february as ut would be detremental to the kids if I stay there??


Who cares what her lawyer says. Never, ever, ever take any advice or listen to your spouse's lawyer. The lawyer is simply a mouthpiece for the crap she badmouths to him about you.

You're allowed to watch porn...its not a crime and the penalty is not you losing your home and children.

Don't move out and do not settle for less than equal parenting time with the kids.

You need to see your own lawyer soon and get advice on how to ensure your parenting rights. If I were you, I'd stop talking to her right away and be very careful...she's already shown that she's hostile by the nature of the divorce papers she's served you with.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Andy101 said:


> Well today after a long drive home, I find the divorce papers on the kitchen table. I can't explain the anger and sadness I felt reading them. She has not only accused me of porn addiction but of allowing her to struggle alone with the kids and plenty of lies that she says are how she felt rather than fact. She also had the lawyer gighlight that I need to leave the property by mid february as ut would be detremental to the kids if I stay there?? My relationship has never been better with them. I felt very hurt reading this as its my house too! I told her that if she wants me to fall out of love with her shes doing a great job! We are at least now talking again and she respects me for dealing with my issues and knows I will be a great dad to the girls. The divorce is happening and she says she fell out of live with me when I was having issues connecting with our eldest daughter 6 months ago. We are now doing great. The porn was just an added nail in the coffin. I still hope for the future but feel that the papers took some of my love for her away from me. I am almost ready to move on in a strange way. I don't want to and would love to save this family but I'm in a strange state of mind right now where I think letting go is the only option. Any advice? Should I let go?


You should love yourself enough not to put up with her crap.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy101 said:


> Well today after a long drive home, I find the divorce papers on the kitchen table. I can't explain the anger and sadness I felt reading them. She has not only accused me of porn addiction but of allowing her to struggle alone with the kids and plenty of lies that she says are how she felt rather than fact. She also had the lawyer gighlight that I need to leave the property by mid february as ut would be detremental to the kids if I stay there?? My relationship has never been better with them. I felt very hurt reading this as its my house too! I told her that if she wants me to fall out of love with her shes doing a great job! We are at least now talking again and she respects me for dealing with my issues and knows I will be a great dad to the girls. The divorce is happening and she says she fell out of live with me when I was having issues connecting with our eldest daughter 6 months ago. We are now doing great. The porn was just an added nail in the coffin. I still hope for the future but feel that the papers took some of my love for her away from me. I am almost ready to move on in a strange way. I don't want to and would love to save this family but I'm in a strange state of mind right now where I think letting go is the only option. Any advice? Should I let go?


Let it go? No. The divorce is a matter of public record. Have those papers been filed yet?

You need a lawyer. If she files those accusations, then your lawyer needs to file papers refuting the garbage.

If it has not been filed yet, then tell her to removed the accusations and file no fault. Or you could file first no fault. 

You also need for your lawyer to fight your eviction from your home and to setup custody arrangements.

She is playing very ugly. 

I also suggest that you get that VAR if you have not and you keep it on you at all times when she is around. I would not be surprised form the way she has been acting if she tires to get you falsely accused of domestic violence to get a restraining order.

She's a piece of work.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

You need wake up, and to get your head in the game that's actually being played now, not the one you already lost. Do not sleep anywhere but your own house. Accept that you are getting divorced, and protect yourself, by talking to YOUR lawyer.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

I am going to be honest with you my friend.

You are asking AGAIN for advice. A lot of people write to you about things you should do but you never listen to them.

You dont have to read my posts,maybe I am wrong,maybe I dont want to help you,but I always put myself in position of OP and write about how I would chose to play.

Almost two weeks ago I told you to contact your own lawyer - you didnt do it. Now you wife served you with D papers and she wants you out of the house.

I repeat - DONT MOVE. First thing on Monday you take some time off work and see your lawyer,talk about your rights,house,money and most important Custody of your daughters.

I know it hurts you and you still love her,but it is all behind you now. You have to move on. Someday you are going to be a husband again and grandfather,so work hard and become better man,better father. It will pay out.

Trust me when I say thins - you dont want to stay in marriage when your own wife or husband tells you they never loved you. I want to be with people who love me and respect me and I belive you want the same.


Stay strong my friend and thing about it. There is whole weekend ahead of you


----------



## Andy101 (Dec 29, 2015)

The weekend is over and my wife is speaking to me. As a friend!! 
We had a good time with the kids over the last 2 days. She says that if I had been like that ovwr the years, we would never had had any problems. She notices the changes in me. Isn't sure if they are permenant yet but says that she still wants a divorce as the relationship as it was could not continue. She added that we were never really friends in the beginning and just jumped into a serious relationship and married after a year so she feels we will get along better as friends. She still wants me to move out but not sell up. My lawyer says I could move back in any time as its my house. What do I do now? Friends? Do ex wives get back with their friendly ex husbands? Its better than the atmosphere I have witnessed over the last month but really?


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Andy101 said:


> The weekend is over and my wife is speaking to me. As a friend!!
> We had a good time with the kids over the last 2 days. She says that if I had been like that ovwr the years, we would never had had any problems. She notices the changes in me. Isn't sure if they are permenant yet but says that she still wants a divorce as the relationship as it was could not continue. She added that we were never really friends in the beginning and just jumped into a serious relationship and married after a year so she feels we will get along better as friends. She still wants me to move out but not sell up. My lawyer says I could move back in any time as its my house. What do I do now? Friends? Do ex wives get back with their friendly ex husbands? Its better than the atmosphere I have witnessed over the last month but really?


If all your focus is on every little twitch she makes, this will end as badly as possible for you.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stay in the house, and put it on the market....then at that point you can either go your separate ways or not....but do not move out...now if she wants you out do badly then tell her to leave.


----------



## MrPack (May 19, 2015)

Go from being her husband to being her "friend". Dont feed into that crap. Trust me... I was fed that line when my STBXW walked out of my life 8 months ago. Marrigae is a sacred thing...Doesnt always pan out the way we hoped but you'll be stuck in limbo forever if you feed into her crap about being "friends".


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-H57zcozi7k

Let's just be friends = rejection.


----------

